# Problema logico [risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho appena installato un nuovo HDD sul mio sistema e cercando di configurarlo ho trovato un problema, credo logico, che mi impedisce di utilizzarlo.

Questo il mio fstab senza il nuovo disco 

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/sdb1               /media/windows_L ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sdc1               /media/windows_E ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sde1               /media/windows_games ntfs-3g    default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sdd1               /media/windows_C ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

```

Questo il mio fdisk -l nuovo disco compreso 

```

Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xf274469a                     

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux 

/dev/sda2               6         504     4008217+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             505       24792   195093360   83  Linux               

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xb2cde992                     

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x1549f232                     

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux 

Disk /dev/sdd: 300.1 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x19626f12                     

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1               1       36483   293049666    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sde: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xddf4ddf4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdf: 400.1 GB, 400087375360 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x1c553332

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdf1   *           1       48641   390708801   42  SFS

Disk /dev/sdg: 8589 MB, 8589934080 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1044 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/sdg doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/sdh: 8589 MB, 8589934080 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1044 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/sdh doesn't contain a valid partition table

```

Ora a parte /dev/sdg e /dev/sdh che non ho idea di cosa siano, il mio nuovo disco è sdc, che come mostra chiaramente fstab viene già montato all'avvio, in quanto già precedentemente presente nel sistema, possibile che gentoo duplichi il nome?

Per cui inutile dire che quando faccio partire il sistema nessuno dei 2 funziona correttamente.

Se serve, per eventuale chiarezza aggiungo anche il mio mtab 

```

/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw,noatime 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /media/windows_L fuseblk rw,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/sde1 /media/windows_games fuseblk rw,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

/dev/sdd1 /media/windows_C fuseblk rw,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

```

Last edited by mrl4n on Sat Nov 28, 2009 1:58 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ciro64

Hai

```
/dev/sdc1               /media/windows_E ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0 
```

Con il disco formattato Linux (non so se ext3 o ext4 o che).

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux

```

Perciò... o formatti tale hdd in ntfs oppure modifichi in /etc/fstab da ntfs-3g a ext*

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## mrl4n

Il disco /dev/sdc1 indicato in fstab è un disco windows che già uso con gentoo e tale mi piacerebbe potesse rimanere, almeno per ora.

Il mio problema è che il sistema ha dato lo stesso nome anche al nuovo disco che ho già formattato come ext3 per gentoo.

----------

## Scen

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> il mio nuovo disco è sdc

 

Ok

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Il disco /dev/sdc1 indicato in fstab è un disco windows che già uso con gentoo e tale mi piacerebbe potesse rimanere, almeno per ora.
> 
> Il mio problema è che il sistema ha dato lo stesso nome anche al nuovo disco che ho già formattato come ext3 per gentoo.

 

 :Question: 

Ma sto sdc è quello nuovo o no? E' formattato in ext3? Come riesci ad accederci da Windows? Hai per caso installato Ext2 Installable File System For Windows?

Poi non capisco cosa intendi per "disco duplicato", e che problemi hai nell'accedere al disco incriminato, tra i vari dischi presenti nel tuo sistema? (in effetti quegli sdf,sdg,sdh sono curiosi  :Razz:  )

Cerca di essere più preciso, le informazioni che stai dando sono un po' vaghe.

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa... non può essere che il tuo vecchio hard disk con windows sia diventato sdd o sde? prova a vedere cosa contengono.

visto che hai tanti dischi... per non avere problemi potresti montare i dispositivi tramite uuid in fstab.

```
ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 16 nov  2009 /dev/disk/by-uuid/7cc7926a-351d-492f-b73b-3da57169197f -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 16 nov  2009 /dev/disk/by-uuid/7dcf55d0-feaa-4b64-8782-7a90a85add6b -> ../../sda6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 16 nov  2009 /dev/disk/by-uuid/96e9fc95-89ab-4a44-af76-8012fae0b526 -> ../../sda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 16 nov  2009 /dev/disk/by-uuid/a19594e8-d783-4043-bd36-5a564640c98c -> ../../sda1

```

all'atto dell'utilizzo è la stessa identica cosa, però non hai problemi aggiungendo o togliendo dischi...

----------

## codadilupo

mrl4n, per farla breve: a,b,c,d,e etc.. sono i dischi indicati secondo l'ordine canale primario master/slave, canale secondario master/slave etc..

Se il tuo nuovo disco 'sdc' si è infilato al posto del vecchio 'sdc' significa solo che il tuo vecchio disco 'sdc' è slittato di almeno una posizione.

Coda

----------

## mrl4n

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ma sto sdc è quello nuovo o no? E' formattato in ext3? Come riesci ad accederci da Windows? Hai per caso installato Ext2 Installable File System For Windows?

 

Questo sdc in fstab è quello nuovo, formattato ext3. Non ci accedo da windows, windows ormai lo uso solo se no posso farne a meno.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Poi non capisco cosa intendi per "disco duplicato", e che problemi hai nell'accedere al disco incriminato, tra i vari dischi presenti nel tuo sistema? (in effetti quegli sdf,sdg,sdh sono curiosi  )

 

Intendo che fstab mi monta un disco sdc1 che è NTFS (da solo non mi da problemi...se collego il nuovo, il sistema me lo chiama, anche questo, sdc e nè il nuovo nè il vecchio diventano utilizzabili.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ... per non avere problemi potresti montare i dispositivi tramite uuid in fstab.

  Interessante questa cosa, non la conoscevo...come si comporta questo sistema con i dispositivi NTFS?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> mrl4n, per farla breve: a,b,c,d,e etc.. sono i dischi indicati secondo l'ordine canale primario master/slave, canale secondario master/slave etc..
> 
> Se il tuo nuovo disco 'sdc' si è infilato al posto del vecchio 'sdc' significa solo che il tuo vecchio disco 'sdc' è slittato di almeno una posizione. 

 

Quindi se modifico di conseguenza fstab dovrei poterli usare entrambi...ora provo.

Grazie a tutti.  :Smile: Last edited by mrl4n on Thu Nov 19, 2009 9:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## X-Act!

Controlla come è collegato il nuovo disco ed eventuali jumper per master-slave (se sono ata).

----------

## mrl4n

Il disco è SATA non ha jumper ed è collegato corretamente come gli altri...

Ho opportunamente modificato fstab 

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/sdb1               /media/windows_L ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sdc1               /media/sda4     ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdd1               /media/windows_E ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sde1               /media/windows_C ntfs-3g    default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sdf1               /media/windows_games ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

```

all'avvio però ricevo un messaggio d'errore del tipo "Operational error, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1 missing codepage or helper program or other error.

Disco danneggiato??

----------

## mrl4n

Io ho sempre lo stesso problema, e con tutte le prove che ormai ho fatto, non so più cosa provare...non è che per caso a qualcuno è venuto in mente qualcosa?   :Sad: 

----------

## ciro64

Possiamo rivedere:

```
# fdisk -l
```

inoltre

```
# blkid -g && blkid
```

----------

## mrl4n

certo che si...

```

# fdisk -l 

Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xf274469a                     

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux 

/dev/sda2               6         504     4008217+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             505       24792   195093360   83  Linux               

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xb2cde992                     

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x1549f232                     

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux 

Disk /dev/sdd: 300.1 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x19626f12

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1               1       36483   293049666    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sde: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xddf4ddf4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdf: 400.1 GB, 400087375360 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x1c553332

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdf1   *           1       48641   390708801   42  SFS

Disk /dev/sdg: 8589 MB, 8589934080 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1044 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/sdg doesn't contain a valid partition table

Disk /dev/sdh: 8589 MB, 8589934080 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1044 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/sdh doesn't contain a valid partition table
```

```
# blkid -g && blkid

/dev/sda1: UUID="c86b837c-1cf4-4767-80ed-c55279ff5139" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/sda2: UUID="3ec339e6-8509-4b2d-b5be-5f51418f4bb0" TYPE="swap"

/dev/sda3: UUID="ce88a31e-63c6-406b-8156-f53dfd90beaf" TYPE="ext3"

/dev/sdb1: UUID="DA48C44948C4265B" LABEL="Volume" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sdd1: UUID="6278006978003DF3" LABEL="Volume" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sde1: UUID="9260801F60800BE3" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sdf1: UUID="708004D78004A5A6" LABEL="Volume" TYPE="ntfs"
```

All'appello ne manca 1 che è però collegato...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ciro64

Ora, concentrandosi sull'output di fdisk -l, quale fra questi è il disco in questione ?

(che "taglia" ha?) dovrebbe essere quello da 300, 400, 80, 500, 1000 MB oppure non compare ?

eventualmente proverei ad emergere:

```
# emerge lshw
```

(hardware lister) che fornisce anche una comoda gui per identificare l'hardware.

(almeno verificare che tutti i devices siano correttamente "visti" dal sistema.

----------

## mrl4n

Il disco è quello da 500...

Provo quell'utility...per quanto fdisk già mi da info corrette.

----------

## ciro64

Se l'hdd è quello da 500 allora è sdc  :Smile: 

quindi proverei prima con un mount manuale

```
# mkdir /media/prova

# mount -t auto -o users,umask=000 /dev/sdc1 /media/prova

```

quindi vedrei:

```
# ls -l /media/prova
```

oppure.. mi avvarrei di gparted o ancor meglio di testdisk per vedere se "scaturisce" qualche info in più

scusami se magari dico cose "banali"; però.... bisogna cercare di "cavare" il ragno dal buco  :Smile: 

----------

## mrl4n

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> scusami se magari dico cose "banali"; però.... bisogna cercare di "cavare" il ragno dal buco 

 

Tranquillo...come ho già detto tutti suggerimenti sono ben accetti  :Wink: 

EDIT:l'avevo già provata quella del mount manuale...la risposta "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"

lsh mi da un messaggio che mi sembra ambiguo 

```
*-disk:0                                                                                    

                description: ATA Disk                                                                  

                product: WDC WD5000AAKS-6                                                              

                vendor: Western Digital                                                                

                physical id: 0                                                                         

                bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0                                                                 

                logical name: /dev/sdc                                                                 

                version: 12.0                                                                          

                serial: WD-WCAS85842145                                                                

                size: 465GiB (500GB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=1549f232

              *-volume

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sdc1

                   capacity: 465GiB

                   capabilities: primary

```

----------

## ciro64

Magari continuo a sparare cavolate... però:

qui indica che, giustamente, ha partition table "ms-dos type".

Il filesystem è Linux ok

Ma: potrebbe essere che sia formattato in ext4 e manca l'abilitazione per ext4 in kernel config ?

per esempio gparted come lo vede ?(ext2, ext3, ext4)

oppure.. potrebbe essere filesystem corrotto ?

Se hai dati importanti, io userei l'utility

```
# emerge testdisk
```

permette di fare copie di backup e recupero dati.

Oppure, anche

```
# emerge smrtmontools

# smartctl /dev/sdc --test=short

```

(--test=long per un controllo più approfondito.)

Questo lo scrivo in quanto doveti cambiare in garanzia un hdd difettato....

Non so che altro pensare  :Rolling Eyes: ... io le butto lì; chissà possano scaturire ulteriori pensieri

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## mrl4n

Gparted lo vede come filesystem sconosciuto...

----------

## ciro64

Se non c'erano dati.. riformattalo.

altrimenti tenterei un recupero

Tempo fa usai con successo testdisk

```
# emerge testdisk
```

Mi recuperò la tabella delle partizioni dopo un mio errore in un hdd destinato a multiboot con svista  :Smile: 

----------

## mrl4n

Dati non ce ne sono mai stati...forse non che mi servono (probabilmente una vecchia partizione windows).

Già formattato più volte...esiste qualcosa di più efficace di fdisk?

----------

## ciro64

fdisk ti crea la partizione

poi va creato il filesystem

se vuoi fare un ext3

```
# mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
```

se vuoi ext4 

```
# mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdc1
```

oppure usi gparted.

```
man mke2fs
```

----------

## mrl4n

Ho ricreato il filesystem con gparted e tutto è tornato alla normalità...ora funziona.

Grazie.  :Smile: 

----------

